# Eheim professionel



## Nelson Marto (11 Apr 2021)

Hi,
I will probably buy one thermo filter from eheim, a big one.
There is eheim professionel 3 xlt (2180), professionel 5 600t (2178).
My question is, what is better? More reliable and silent?
The price and flow are similar. For me one inlet or two is irrelevant.
Thank you all


----------



## Nuno Gomes (12 Apr 2021)

Considering Eheim quality seems to be plummeting, I'd go for the 2180.


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Apr 2021)

Nelson Marto said:


> Hi,
> I will probably buy one thermo filter from eheim, a big one.
> There is eheim professionel 3 xlt (2180), professionel 5 600t (2178).
> My question is, what is better? More reliable and silent?
> ...


I agree with nuno gomes. I own two of the 2180 and they are silent and dependable. The flow is adequate as long as you do not fill it to the brim with flow killing media.

Cheers,


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov (13 Apr 2021)

Excuse me to ask a question, which is not exactly on the Theme. But which is better eheim 3e 700 or oase biomaster 850.  I'm using now oase, but don't like the air collection thing and I think this makes him little louder. I can take and try now eheim 3e 700. Both filters are max 6 months older. I used before the oase, two eheim pro 4+ 600 and they were definitely a lot silent,  than Oase.


----------



## Nelson Marto (13 Apr 2021)

Ok, 2180 wins. I was afraid that 2180 was end of life. But most probably not.
The aquarium is 300l, the medias I will reuse from old filter. I have some matrix and some neo pure. I have to find something more now, this is bigger. Currently I own professional 4 600, I will update.
Thanks


----------



## Nelson Marto (6 May 2021)

ceg4048 said:


> I agree with nuno gomes. I own two of the 2180 and they are silent and dependable. The flow is adequate as long as you do not fill it to the brim with flow killing media.
> 
> Cheers,


Hello,
Sorry for camming back, I just received my 2180 and install it yesterday. The flow is really good.
About the noise, the other (my old) eheim 2275 was more silent, or maybe is just because I have some air inside filter?
In this installation I have new media (eheim mec and mec pro), I will order "matrix" or "neo" soon, one basket is new media the other have the used media. 
Maybe this is the cause of air inside, and this air cause the humming? I can feel some vibrations coming from the head of the filter. 
I have big hoses to avoid tension, and a pad bellow the filter, the cabinet is made of iron/steel, covered with PVC (with magnetic tape).
How do you remove the air in new filters? 
Or usually how long till all air disappear inside for new filters? 

Different question, about the fine pad for filtration, do you have it on the top of all trays, has eheim suggest? I don't like that, I prefer to have it on the top of the first tray. The other Two trays is just biological media.

Thanks


----------



## ceg4048 (7 May 2021)

Nelson Marto said:


> About the noise, the other (my old) eheim 2275 was more silent, or maybe is just because I have some air inside filter?


Hi,
     The 2180 does hum a little but I never found it to be loud. I don't think that trapped air would cause loud humming but try removing all or most of the filter media to see if it makes a difference. Normally, if air gets into the impeller chamber you would hear it rattling or gurgling. You could also place fabric under the rubber feet to isolate the vibration from the cabinet.
Also have a look at the impeller and shaft to see if all the bits are there and that everything is straight or not damaged.


Nelson Marto said:


> I have new media (eheim mec and mec pro), I will order "matrix" or "neo" soon, one basket is new media the other have the used media


If your tank is planted I would not suggest that you add any more media. These are really very expensive and adding more media ruins your good flow.


Nelson Marto said:


> How do you remove the air in new filters?
> Or usually how long till all air disappear inside for new filters?


I've not really had this problem. As long as you are not introducing air into the filter (check the inlet hoses for bubbles) then the air should diffuse or be displaced within a few days.


Nelson Marto said:


> Different question, about the fine pad for filtration, do you have it on the top of all trays, has eheim suggest? I don't like that, I prefer to have it on the top of the first tray. The other Two trays is just biological media.


It's your choice but I've always had it on top as it's easier to change. It gets dirty quite quickly, which means it's doing the job.

Cheers,


----------



## Nelson Marto (7 May 2021)

Thank you for all your sharing.
24h later is more silent than yesterday, is true. But i expect less "humming" than my old professionel 4 and is not, at least yet, let´s see.
Maybe eheim mec pro is holding some air, that small tubes. The focus should be do not clog too much the filter to keep the flow.
Yes is a planted tank (photo 2weeks ago). (I have other fight for other thread, dry salt ferts, i need to do it better).

Thanks, I will update.


----------



## Hufsa (7 May 2021)

I also have a new Eheim (350) that hums too loudly in my opinion. I definitely dont expect it to be silent, but it is unreasonably loudly humming for a brand new filter of supposed high quality. Ive been in contact with customer support and after a new impeller failed to fix it they want me to send in the whole pump head for inspection. Im afraid they will just conclude nothing is wrong and send it right back. Disappointed in Eheim this time around, my other 15 year old Eheim canister was never this loud


----------



## ceg4048 (8 May 2021)

Hufsa said:


> I also have a new Eheim (350) that hums too loudly in my opinion. I definitely dont expect it to be silent, but it is unreasonably loudly humming for a brand new filter of supposed high quality. Ive been in contact with customer support and after a new impeller failed to fix it they want me to send in the whole pump head for inspection. Im afraid they will just conclude nothing is wrong and send it right back. Disappointed in Eheim this time around, my other 15 year old Eheim canister was never this loud


Yeah, the more sophisticated the filters get the more finicky they get. If you can do without the filter for a while, and if postage isn't a burden I wouldn't let them off the hook. I'd send the head in. You never know. I must admit, I have two of the the 2180s from 15 or so years ago but the tank was located in the conservatory and not in the living room so the humming never became a nuisance, and as I mentioned I put fabric under the base.


Nelson Marto said:


> Thank you for all your sharing.
> 24h later is more silent than yesterday, is true. But i expect less "humming" than my old professionel 4 and is not, at least yet, let´s see.
> Maybe eheim mec pro is holding some air, that small tubes. The focus should be do not clog too much the filter to keep the flow.
> Yes is a planted tank (photo 2weeks ago). (I have other fight for other thread, dry salt ferts, i need to do it better).
> ...


That's a lovely tank. I would remove all the effi mech or whatever they call those silly noodles. They are designed to reduce flow so that heavy particles fall out of solution.

Cheers,


----------



## Nelson Marto (11 May 2021)

Hi,
Quick update:
Now is filter is more silent after 5 days. Maybe not yet so silent as my old professionel 4 600, but should be almost there.
It's a "beast" of a filter , works fine.

ps: in the first hours i have some air coming inside filter because one of the hoses was not correctly connected in one of the quick connect double tap i have used.


----------

